# My Monton Experience



## spiritfly (Jul 12, 2012)

As you may understand from my other posts  I have started biking not so long ago, but it was a sudden love at first sight with my bike and I had this enormous anxiety about riding. Well I wanted to buy equipment, apparel and all asap, but my budget was limited as I was also buying for my girlfriend, who's always supporting me in every hobby or activity I choose be active in. I found nice equipment on the bay for some reasonable amount of money, but those fancy looking jerseys were poking in my eyes and I needed to have some 

Well thankfully I found this company or wahtever it is called monton clothing. I knew they were a rip-off right away, because they were dirt cheap, but as I have bought many things from china before I knew the quality may be very similar if not the same as the original ones, and I was right. They were selling on ebay, but with further research I found that a website MONTON Cycling Jersey,Cycling MONTON,Cycling Jersey,Tour of France is selling them even cheaper. I chatted with the guy on msn, he was nice as a Chinese can be, lol. I was a bit doubtful, but he assured me that they are legit, and I did a little research and found that there are many who bought from him so I decided to give it a go. I bought this for me as my bike is with the same colors and style:

2012 Giant Cycling Jersey+Cycling Shorts Team Sporting - $40.00 : 2012 new cycling - cycling kits - short cycling kits - MONTON Cycling Jersey,Cycling MONTON,Cycling Jersey,Tour of France

and this for my gf:

2012 Monton Women Cycling Jersey+ Cycling Bib Shorts S-XXL Spray - $46.00 : monton cycling - monton cycling kits - short bib cycling kits - MONTON Cycling Jersey,Cycling MONTON,Cycling Jersey,Tour of France

Man I can't tell how happy we are! The quality is unprecedented! Well for the price that is! It's looking pretty cool too and does the job pretty well. I used to wear some cotton shirts or poly tennis dresses, but this thing is awesome! Everyone is asking were did we got them from, but I'm not telling lol  When I appeared to some local bikers who used to ride long time for the first time, they got scared and thought they couldn't catch up with me, so they started riding faster! 

Now I'm thinking about getting some long jerseys with thermal fleece for the winter so I'll see how they will come up and share with you guys if you like. I hope it'll be the same as the ones I bought. I have a little doubts if the thermal fleece is done right, since they are a little too pricey, but I'm willing to take the risk and try out. Can't go wrong for 60$.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

You have just drawn attention to a 2 year old post😢


----------

